# Best Looking Singer...[Pictures Inside]



## Quiz_Master (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok who is the best looking female singer in your opinion.. Please post a pic of her if possible. And remember I am talking about looks not voice.

In my opinion she is 
*Christina-Aguilera*

*img76.imageshack.us/img76/8749/christinaaguilera1024x7ri3.th.jpg



*img443.imageshack.us/img443/2972/christinaaguilera1024x7qo0.th.jpg

*img443.imageshack.us/img443/5975/christinaaguilera1024x7ub3.th.jpg

She looks very good without make-up.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 16, 2007)

Always Shakira.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 16, 2007)

Shakira.
Naah. Here voice is good, but fave. nope...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 16, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Shakira.
> Naah. Here voice is good, but fave. nope...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 16, 2007)

sorry. dont be angry. I was just giving my opinion. 
Ok i take my words back.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 16, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> sorry. dont be angry. I was just giving my opinion.
> Ok i take my words back.


  But Shakira looks good.I am waiting for some more replies.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 16, 2007)

I love shakira and nelly furtado.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 16, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I love sharika and nelly furtado.


yay  And check the spellings of Shakira.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 16, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> yay  And check the spellings of Shakira.



Thanks. Corrected.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 16, 2007)

How about Alizée Jacotey?

*growabrain.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/alizee.jpg

*www.pyramidentertainment.com/images/Alizee06.jpg


----------



## faraaz (Apr 16, 2007)

^^ - Seconded! She rocks..'specially in the Jai Pas Vingt Ans video...I hope I got the name right...


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Apr 16, 2007)

Avril Lavigne's mine


----------



## ambandla (Apr 16, 2007)

Carrie Underwood.

www.carrieunderwoodofficial.com


----------



## comrade (Apr 16, 2007)

Paravai Muniamma - great folk singer

*img468.imageshack.us/img468/9366/2006082100670401dz5.th.jpg


----------



## mail2and (Apr 16, 2007)

Shreya Ghosal


----------



## mehulved (Apr 16, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> How about Alizée Jacotey?


 bhabhiji pe nazar daalta hain


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 16, 2007)

No one bothered about pretty indians except mail2and! 
+1 for Shreya Ghosal. Awesome voice.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 16, 2007)

comrade said:
			
		

> Paravai Muniamma - great folk singer
> 
> *img468.imageshack.us/img468/9366/2006082100670401dz5.th.jpg






			
				Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> No one bothered about pretty indians except mail2and!
> +1 for Shreya Ghosal. Awesome voice.


Its about best looking singer.


----------



## eggman (Apr 16, 2007)

Hillary Duff
*www.bartcop.com/duff-open.jpg

*img181.imageshack.us/img181/8321/0303hilaryduffaqj2.jpg

*www.eglobe1.com/word/wp-content/images/Celebrities/hilaryduff01.jpg

*www.oceleb.com/img/hilary-duff/hilary-duff-1.jpg
She is best *looking* singer


Christina was good too before she got slutary image.


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 16, 2007)

+1 Duff.. I'm not nora jone's fan but she is very beautiful.


----------



## eggman (Apr 16, 2007)

^^Yeah even she is good looking


----------



## blueshift (Apr 16, 2007)

Norah Jones is a pure beauty!

From India, Sona.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 16, 2007)

Hilary duff>.....


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 16, 2007)

honestly i don't like Hilary's new look..


----------



## Pathik (Apr 16, 2007)

hilary duff... anyday...


----------



## blueshift (Apr 16, 2007)

I have submitted Norah Jones wallpaper here. Please tell me how it is.

Link


----------



## mehulved (Apr 16, 2007)

Seriously how can there be one best looking singer? Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 16, 2007)

anyday avril lavigne


----------



## blueshift (Apr 16, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Seriously how can there be one best looking singer? Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder.



Its true! Everybody may have different opinions and likings. But you just need to tell whats best according to your eyes. We are here to share what we like.
This topic should not be in Fight Club.


----------



## desertwind (Apr 16, 2007)

comrade said:
			
		

> Paravai Muniamma - great folk singer
> 
> *img468.imageshack.us/img468/9366/2006082100670401dz5.th.jpg



Second that.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 16, 2007)

I like Alizee and Hilary both


----------



## techtronic (Apr 16, 2007)

Jennifer Lopez 

*www.mysedu.com/images/jennifer-lopez-hairstyles-7_jpg.jpg


----------



## blackpearl (Apr 16, 2007)

Did nobody mention Himesh Reshmiyan?


----------



## blueshift (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes ... u just did!

This is a thread for best looking singers..not necessarily a good singer.


----------



## eggman (Apr 16, 2007)

michael jacson


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 16, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> michael ja*c s*on



*K*


----------



## eggman (Apr 16, 2007)

ok.....tht was to avoid any lawsuit


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 16, 2007)

Hillary Duff!


----------



## chicha (Apr 17, 2007)

every one here forgot the queen of POP.
 "MADONNA" she is almost 50 and she still is hot.


   ohh and does any one one like the "tatoo" girls? there videos are nice


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 17, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> Yes ... u just did!
> 
> This is a thread for best looking singers..not necessarily a good singer.



Yeah! thats what I want to discuss. I know there are some pretty good singers but we are talking about those who are most good looking one.
I personally dislike Christina Aguilera. But in looks She is the Queen.


----------



## Josan (Apr 17, 2007)

well,thats not the better way to compare singers.......wat abt the black singers ,who are best at singing far better than the charming white singers,
well when it comes to ma best  ,CHAMILLIONAIRE is the real man ,more over like the most of the westcost singers like 50, Easy E,sean paul,.......and also 
the punjabis.........jazzy,juggy,mehsopuria..............
just take a look at these singers ,these guys have got a good style ........


----------



## The Outsider (Apr 17, 2007)

Dj Niki Belucci

Umm. A bit unappropriate for this forum.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 17, 2007)

*images.askmen.com/galleries/actress/hilary-duff/pictures/hilary-duff-picture-2.jpg
*images.askmen.com/galleries/actress/hilary-duff/pictures/hilary-duff-picture-1.jpg
*www.studentsoftheworld.info/sites/music/img/1094_HAYLIE-AND-HILARY-DUFF-AT-T.jpg
*www.oh-hilary.com/news/uploads/wlad.jpg
*www.eglobe1.com/word/wp-content/images/Celebrities/hilaryduff01.jpg

any1 wanting to change their opinion now????


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 17, 2007)

@pathiks still sticking with Shakira.


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 17, 2007)

SHAKIRA...For her figure and dance
ALIZEE...for her cute looks


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2007)

chicha said:
			
		

> every one here forgot the queen of POP.
> "MADONNA" she is almost 50 and she still is hot.
> 
> 
> ohh and does any one one like the "tatoo" girls? there videos are nice



I forgot last time i had a tatoo

May be you were talkin bout  t.A.T.u.

And someone mentioned SHANIA TWAIN ?
maybe THE CORRS....
and Nu Virgos


----------



## chicha (Apr 18, 2007)

yes tatu i meant


----------



## eggman (Apr 18, 2007)

@chester
bhai .aap ki post ki gayi tasweer thori si jayda garam hai


----------



## blueshift (Apr 18, 2007)

My Norah Jones:


*us.ent2.yimg.com/musicfinder.yahoo.com/images/yahoo/capitol/norahjones/0303_norah_jones_b.jpg

*www.uwm.edu/People/kaolkue/images/Norah%20Jones%2001.jpg

*www.101lifestyle.com/images/celebs/norah_jones/norah_jones_pics-005.jpg


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 18, 2007)

^^^ She's really cute..!!


----------



## aryayush (Apr 18, 2007)

Norah Jones is very pretty.

She's looking particularly awesome in this picture:

*www.uwm.edu/People/kaolkue/images/Norah%20Jones%2001.jpg


----------



## shantanu (Apr 18, 2007)

aryayush is flattered  hehe


----------



## aryayush (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm "flattered"? What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmmm...One more beauty from south(Telugu) is awesome Smita. She also won Filmfare award for best female playback singer for the year 2005.

*www.smitasite.com/images/Dsc_9587s.jpg *www.smitasite.com/images/Dsc_95481s.jpg

*www.smitasite.com/images/9.jpg *www.smitasite.com/images/2.jpg


What say guys?????


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 18, 2007)

^^   Cute.... HAs she acted in any movie..??


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 18, 2007)

I think no. I never saw her in any movie. Btw, she also released Hindi Pop album named "Hai Rabba" which was a big success.
This is her website: *www.smitasite.com/


----------



## blueshift (Apr 19, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Norah Jones is very pretty.
> 
> She's looking particularly awesome in this picture:
> 
> *www.uwm.edu/People/kaolkue/images/Norah%20Jones%2001.jpg



I have same opinion too. Thats why she is on my profile pic too.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 19, 2007)

Im surprised no one mentioned Nicole Elikolani Prescovia Scherzinger (also known as Nicole Kea), the lead singer of Pussycat Dolls! She is most easily the hottest female singer 

*img392.imageshack.us/img392/5116/go4pussycatdolls055yc8.th.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Apr 19, 2007)

That's one ugly girl.


----------



## eggman (Apr 20, 2007)

yup I agree abt Nicole,she's ugly


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 20, 2007)

Guys you heard about Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 20, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> *www.mysedu.com/images/jennifer-lopez-hairstyles-7_jpg.jpg



looks like united fans have same choice 

il have to add hillary duff & nicole



			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> Im surprised no one mentioned Nicole Elikolani Prescovia Scherzinger (also known as Nicole Kea), the lead singer of Pussycat Dolls! She is most easily the hottest female singer
> 
> *img392.imageshack.us/img392/5116/go4pussycatdolls055yc8.th.jpg



^ dude plz put a better photo looks like guys r gettin a wrong idea


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 6, 2007)

AVRIL LAVIGNE GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

she a great singer i like my favorite song is girlfriend and the best damn thing



CARRIE UNDERWOOD but she was special a long time ago


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 6, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> How about Alizée Jacotey?
> 
> *growabrain.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/alizee.jpg
> 
> *www.pyramidentertainment.com/images/Alizee06.jpg


 
With you buddy


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 6, 2007)

I was searching for *Alizée Jacotey* in the list.. she rocks.. Also *Hillary Duff* (even better b4 she started singing).. & *Nelly Furtado* for a sorta Indian-Mexican looks...
*Madonna* gives real meaning to *Old Is Gold*. Always the Princess she was meant to be. i especially like her in the tomboyish... also DemiMoore in the same look. Fantasy material.
*diweb.info/images/alizee-jacotey/alizee-jacotey-04.jpg*hilaryduff.celebden.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/hilary-duff-cute-look.jpg*www.geffen.com/images/local/300/88a8fa2d-bf65-4b33-8c82-a893a56c68fe.jpg*www.happyones.com/genealogy/lheureux/famous/madonna.jpg

And.. uhmm.. i would also like 2 mention to Fergie.. of the BEPs... great bod...
*images.blastro.com/images/feat/artist_fergie.jpg*www.mtv.com/content/style/winter2005a/images/flipbooks/fashion_scrapbook/fergie/titlecard.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 6, 2007)

Fergie looks farji .


----------



## chinmay (Aug 6, 2007)

Avril Lavigne and Ashlee Simpson are pretty hot but they suck when it comes to singing


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 6, 2007)

@koolbluez

You like FERGIE????

From which angle she looks good yaar???



			
				chinmay said:
			
		

> Avril Lavigne and Ashlee Simpson are pretty hot but they suck when it comes to singing



100% agree.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2007)

chinmay said:
			
		

> Avril Lavigne and Ashlee Simpson are pretty hot but they suck when it comes to singing


 
So does Hilary Duff , actor turned singer not a proper singer. With today's technology anybody can be a singer. These are the singers who suck in live performances (when their own tape is not rolling besides them, its normal everyone does it today because no one wants to screw up a big event).


----------



## pannaguma (Aug 7, 2007)

comrade said:
			
		

> Paravai Muniamma - great folk singer
> 
> *img468.imageshack.us/img468/9366/2006082100670401dz5.th.jpg



LOL 



			
				abhi.eternal said:
			
		

> Guys you heard about Natalie Imbruglia


yeah she was in Johnny English.


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 7, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> @koolbluez
> You like FERGIE????
> From which angle she looks good yaar???


Hmm.. I like great bod... esp.. abbed stomaches in galz... & recently have a fascination to piercings... hmm.. she has both.. & I ain't allured by her... just mentionin yaar... not a fan.. but the BEPs, they r kool... esp.. the jamaican... will.i.am... kool dancin...


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2007)

~Lets get started~


----------



## digit i am thinking (Aug 8, 2007)

Sonu Nigam


----------



## cynosure (Aug 8, 2007)

Christina Aguilera is the "most beatifullest" of all.
Avril Lavigne. Although is not the hot type but she kicks arses when it comes to singing. I like her songs 

And Hilary Duff in Agent Cody Banks, man she is so fat in the movie. Dont like her coz of that. In material girls is slim-trim. Badhiya hai.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 9, 2007)

what's wrong with Indians today brown guyz dreaming of white chicks in their "hand parties" no-one's thinkin of beyonce,rihanna(okay she's under age) and other brown beauties!

my favs are avril lavigne(she can sing live well too),fergie,amy lee(what's wrong with rock fans),jessica simpson,madonna,ashley simpson(after the nose job)
*(SO MUCH OF THE "BROWN" BEAUTIES)
*
can't picture hilary duff as hot coz i've seen her so fat in HISTK and LM.

Scarlett Johansson said during the 49th grammies that she's releasing a album soon.I love her and her voice.She's the most beautiful woman in "Celebrity Planet" at least


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 9, 2007)

Alizee rocks. Infact after knowing about her in this thread i have downloaded her music videos.


----------

